# لمتذا يستهلك المكيف طاقة كهربائية كبيرة جداً؟



## hussbako (17 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
عندي سؤال ارجو الجابة عليه من أهل العلم و الاختصاص و جزاكم الله خيرا سلفا
لماذا يستهلك المكيف طاقة كهربائية عالية جدا 
و ما المقصود بان نقول أن المكيف 1 طن أو 2 طن هل يعني أن وزن الكيف 1 طن أو 2 طن أم ماذا ؟


----------



## خضر احمد (17 يونيو 2006)

المقصود هنا ان طاقة التبريد تعادل ذوبان 1طن او2طن من الثلج


----------



## حسام جاسم (17 يونيو 2006)

نوع جهاز التكييف​



المعامل(ك.واط / طن تبريد)


نظام التبريد المائي CHW sys.


Control DX system


Mini DX System


مكيفات شباك A/C WINDOW


Thru wall A/C


1.75


1.5


1.4


1.4


1.7​

هذا الجدول يبين القدره لكل نوع من اجهزة التبريد.ترى اني مو مهندس تبريد بس لاغراض الفائده العامه​


----------



## حسام جاسم (17 يونيو 2006)

نوع جهاز التكييف





المعامل(ك.واط / طن تبريد)​



نظام التبريد المائي CHW sys.​



Control DX system​



Mini DX System​



مكيفات شباك A/C WINDOW​



Thru wall A/C​



1.75​



1.5​



1.4​



1.4​



1.7​



هذا الجدول يبين القدره لكل نوع من اجهزة التبريد.ترى اني مو مهندس تبريد بس لاغراض الفائده العامه 
​


----------



## اشرف 66 (18 يونيو 2006)

اخى حساام

صدقنى اخى مش فاهم شى من الى انت كتبته

ارجو ان تكون الاجابه واضحه اكثر 

لست مهندس و لكنى فنى المعادلات و الجداول صعبه علينا نحللها 

علشاان هيك ارجو من الجميييييييييييييييييييييييييييع ان يردوا رد يسهل علينا كفنيين فهمه 

عذرا اخى على كلامى هذا و لكن اريد الاستفادة من ردودكم..



السلام عليكم 
عندي سؤال ارجو الجابة عليه من أهل العلم و الاختصاص و جزاكم الله خيرا سلفا
لماذا يستهلك المكيف طاقة كهربائية عالية جدا 
و ما المقصود بان نقول أن المكيف 1 طن أو 2 طن هل يعني أن وزن الكيف 1 طن أو 2 طن أم ماذا ؟


اخى العزيز استهلاك التكيف الطاقه العاليه لابد من فحص كمبريسور التكييف و فحص الامبير

عدم فصل المكييف ينتج سحب طاقه اكثر من الللازم

ترمستاات عطلان مثلا ......

الجهاز يمكن بدو غسيل ......

نفص فى الغاز ايضااا يستهلك طاقه بدون نتيجه فعاله 

المقصود بالطن

1 طن تبريد = 12000 Btu اى وحده حراريه بريطانيه معترف بها عالميااا

شكرا لك اخى

تحياتى لكم

اشرف


----------



## sameh3d (21 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو عبدالله الثاني (4 يوليو 2009)

اسلام عليكم ورحمه الله
سؤالي كيف تحسب استهلاك الطاقه الأجهزه المنزليه في الساعه مثل المكيف اومكنسه كهربائيه 1500وط .
ارجو ان تكون الأجابه مع مثال وشكر للجميع


----------



## شيخ الحارة (4 يوليو 2009)

ابو عبدالله الثاني قال:


> اسلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> سؤالي كيف تحسب استهلاك الطاقه الأجهزه المنزليه في الساعه مثل المكيف اومكنسه كهربائيه 1500وط .
> ارجو ان تكون الأجابه مع مثال وشكر للجميع


السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم
طبعاً تريد حساب الطاقة المستهلكة و لتكن الوحدة هي كيلو وات ساعة
عليك أن تحصل على قدرة الجهاز بالكيلو وات
ثم تضرب القدرة × عدد الساعات الكلية

مثال : المكنسة التي ذكرتها قدرتها 1500 وات
القدرة = 1500÷ 1000 = 1.5 كيلو وات
و لنفرض أن المكنسة تعمل 0.5 ساعة في اليوم
الطاقة المستهلكة في يوم = 1.5 × 0.5 = 0.75 كيلو وات ساعة
الطاقة المستهلكة في شهر = 1.5 × 0.5 × 30 = 22.5 كيلو وات ساعة


و المثال يكون أوضح عندما نأخذ مكيف 2 طن مثلاَ
يعني استهلاكه تقريباً 2 كيلو وات .
لنفرض أنه يعمل في اليوم 6 ساعات
الطاقة المستهلكة في يوم = 2 × 6 = 12 كيلو وات ساعة
الطاقة المستهلكة في الشهر = 2 × 6 × 30 = 360 كيلو وات ساعة .
يعني لو كنت في السعودية و الشريحة هي سكني أول
التكلـــــــــفة = 360 × 5 هللة = 1800 هللة = 18 ريال
و هو استهلاك المكيف في الشهر .
أرجو أن يكون المثال واضحاً .


----------



## شيخ الحارة (4 يوليو 2009)

استدراك
اعتذر إلى الأخوة - و إلى الأخ علي الشاعر - 
استهلاك الوحدة الشباك 2 طن تتراوح بين 3 إلـــــــى 3.2 كيلو وات 
و يختلف ذلك حسب كفاءة وحدة التكييف .....(eer)


----------



## الفتي الليبي (5 يوليو 2009)

شيخ الحارة قال:


> و المثال يكون أوضح عندما نأخذ مكيف 2 طن مثلاَ
> يعني استهلاكه تقريباً 2 كيلو وات .
> .


 
أخي اللي أعرفه أن 1طن تبريد=3.5كيلو وات.


----------



## ابو عبدالله الثاني (5 يوليو 2009)

وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته 
المثال واضح جداً ويعطيك العافيه ويزيدك من علمعه ياشيخ الحاره وشكري للجميع


----------



## lolokarf (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (6 يوليو 2009)

الفتي الليبي قال:


> أخي اللي أعرفه أن 1طن تبريد=3.5كيلو وات.


 اخي الفتى الليبي
ما ذكره الاخ شيخ الحارة صحيح تماما
حيث يجب التفريق بين الكيلوواط الكهربائي والكيلوواط كوحدة كمية حرارة
صحيح ان 1 طن تبريد تساوي 3.516 كيلوواط وهنا كلا الوحدتين هما كمية حرارة ولكن المكيف الذي قدرته 3.5 كيلوواط لا يستهلك 3.5 كيلوواط كهرباء والا فانه سيكون بمثابة مقاومة حرارية.
الامر يعتمد على eer للجهاز كما ذكر شيخ الحارة
EER: ENERGY EFFICIENCY RATIO
وهي عبارة عن الكيلوواط الحراري مقسوما على الكيلوواط الكهربائي المستهلك للجهاز وهذه القيمة تختلف من جهاز الى آخر وكلما ارتفت كان الجهاز افضل من ناحية الاستهلاك للطاقة الكهربائية.


----------



## شيخ الحارة (6 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم
و زادكم علماً ....


----------



## كاسر (8 يوليو 2009)

لي تعقيبين:

الأول: هو أن تشغيل المكيف لمدة 6 ساعات لا يعني أنه يستهلك 3 كيلو وات في كل الثلاث ساعات
*لأن الكمبروسر في الغالب لايعمل خلال الست ساعات كاملة،* بل يعمل ثم يقف ويعمل ثم يقف (في الغالب)

الثاني: هو أن الـ eer
هي عبارة عن *الوحدة الحرارية البريطانية (السعة)* مقسوما على الكيلوواط الكهربائي المستهلك للجهاز 

شاكراً لكم هذا الاثراء العلمي الذي أفادني كثيرا ليس في المعلومة فقط بل حتى في طريقة العرض الرائعة


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (9 يوليو 2009)

كاسر قال:


> أن الـ eer
> هي عبارة عن *الوحدة الحرارية البريطانية (السعة)* مقسوما على الكيلوواط الكهربائي المستهلك للجهاز


 
اسمح لي اخي الكاسر ان اخالفك بحبة في هذه المعلومة

الـ eer هي السعة بالكيلوواط الحراري مقسوما على الكيلوواط الكهربائي المستهلك

الكيلوواط الحراري يمكن تحويله الى وحدة حرارية بريطانية

مثال: جهاز تكييف سعته التبريدية 36000 وحدة حرارية بريطانية اي 10.551 كيلواط (حراري).
يستهلك هذا الجهاز 3.85 كيلوواط كهربائي
الـ eer لهذا الجهاز هي ناتج قسمة 10.551 على 3.85 ويساوي 2.74 وبعد ذلك يمكن التعبير عنها بوحدة الوحدة الحرارية البريطانية بالقول ان الـ eer للجهاز تساوي 9.35 وحدة حرارية بريطانية وذلك عن طريق تحويل الوحدات.
وهذا يعني ان هذا الجهاز يستهلك واحد كيلوواط كهربائي ليعطينا 2.74 كيلوواط تبريد. 
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## شيخ الحارة (9 يوليو 2009)

*الأخ الكاسر*



كاسر قال:


> لي تعقيبين:
> 
> الأول: هو أن تشغيل المكيف لمدة 6 ساعات لا يعني أنه يستهلك 3 كيلو وات في كل الثلاث ساعات
> *لأن الكمبروسر في الغالب لايعمل خلال الست ساعات كاملة،* بل يعمل ثم يقف ويعمل ثم يقف (في الغالب)
> ...


 
الأخ الكريم الكاسر
كلامك صحيح و من الطبيعي أن الضاغط لا يعمل طوال المدة
و مدة عمله تتوقف على مدى ملائمة سعة المكيف للمساحة
التي يكييفها ، و على الحراvة الخارجية (wet bulb , dry bulb)
و كذلك على الظروف الداخلية .
إذن هناك عامل أقل من الواحد نحتاجه لتصحيح الطاقة المستهلكة
و ليس عندي معلومة عن قيمة تقريبية لهذا الرقم
و إذا كان لدى الزملاء أي معلومة بخصوص ذلك فبارك الله فيكم .

و تظل الحسابات التي قمنا بها مع الزملاء تقريبية
و تفيد في تخمين الحمل الكهربي .

يارك الله فيكم و جزيتم خيراً.


----------



## كاسر (12 يوليو 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> اسمح لي اخي الكاسر ان اخالفك بحبة في هذه المعلومة
> 
> الـ eer هي السعة بالكيلوواط الحراري مقسوما على الكيلوواط الكهربائي المستهلك
> 
> ...




أحييك أخي جهاد وأشكرك على ردك وأنتهزها فرصة لأخصك بشكر على هذا التميز في المنتدى فردودك فضلاً عن مشاركاتك متميزة للغاية

أخي جهاد أرجو افادتي في مصدر المعلومة التي ذكرتها

فقد رجعت لعدد من الكتب وأهمها ASHRAE Handbook فوجدت فيها

Energy efficiency ratio (EER) is defined as the unit capacity in Btu/h divided by the power input
to the unit in watts at the standard rating conditions.

(c) 1996 ASHRAE Handbook, HVAC Systems and Equipment, Chapter 43


أضف إلى ذلك أن كتالوجات الشركات المعروفة تذكر أرقاما كبيرة للـ EER(أكبر من 7) وهذا يدل على أن التعريف مربوط بالـ BTU 

أرجو التوضيح إن أمكن: بمصدر التعريف و التأكد من كتالوجات الشركات

ولك خاصة وللإخوة جميعا أطيب تحية


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (12 يوليو 2009)

كاسر قال:


> أحييك أخي جهاد وأشكرك على ردك وأنتهزها فرصة لأخصك بشكر على هذا التميز في المنتدى فردودك فضلاً عن مشاركاتك متميزة للغاية
> 
> أخي جهاد أرجو افادتي في مصدر المعلومة التي ذكرتها
> 
> ...


 حياك الله اخي العزيز الكاسر
ما تفضلت به انا ذكرته في مثالي الذي اوردته
نحن نتحدث عن نسبة (ratio ) والتي لا يعبر عنها بوحدة معينة
وهي كيلوواط(حراري) على كيلوواط(كهربائي)
ولكن اذا قسمنا السعة الحراري بوحدة حرارية بريطانية على الواط الكهربائي المستهلك فاننا سنحصل في المثال على 9.35 وحدة حرارية بريطانية وهي عملية تحويل الـ eer من كيلوواط حراري الى وحدة حرارية بريطانية.
ارفق لك كتالوجا فنيا لاحدى الشركات الرائدة في عالم التكييف وبامكانك ملاحظة كيف تم حساب الـ eer وذلك في صفحة 23 فصاعدا في الجداول الفنية اذ تم تقسيم السعة التبريدية الكلية بالكيلوواط على الكيلوواط الكهربائي المستهلك.
نتيجة القسمة لو ضربناها بـ 3411.8 فانها ستعطينا النتيجة بوحدة حرارية بريطانية وهي نفس النتيجة الحاصلة من قسمة السعة التبريدية بوحدة حرارية بريطانية على الواط (وليس الكيلوواط) الكهربائي.
لا يمكننا ان نسمي هذه النتيجة eer ولكنها ترجمة لها ان صح التعبير
هذا رأيي القابل للنقاش طبعا وادعو الاخوة ان يدلوا بدلوهم حتى نستفيد من علمهم ويستفيد باقي الاخوة.
وتقبل احر التحيات


----------



## كاسر (14 يوليو 2009)

أعتذر لك ولجميع الاخوة على الاطالة، وهذا ردي الاخير على الموضوع حتى لا نطيل أكثر


فالذي نلخصه من التفصيل في الأسفل :
EER وحدته BTU/hr*W وذلك استناداً إلى 
ASHRAE
Carrier
Trane
Wikipedia

والاشكال نتج من الخلط بين تعريف
الـ eer 
BTU/hr*W

وبين تعريف الـ COP 
w/w أو kw/kw

حيث أن 
eer= cop*3.413 Btu/Hr*W

*والتفصيل بالأدلة والروابط كالتالي:*




جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> نحن نتحدث عن نسبة (ratio ) والتي لا يعبر عنها بوحدة معينة
> وهي كيلوواط(حراري) على كيلوواط(كهربائي)



حسب الـ ASHRAE فالوحدة هي BTU/hr*W كما نقلته نصا وظهر في المشاركة السابقة

وكذلك Wikipedia أوضحت الاشكال 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energy_efficiency_ratio

حيث بينت أن:
EER (Btu/(W*hr)) is converted to COP (Btu/Btu (Note: some may write W/W)) by dividing by 3.413 Btu/(Hr*W).

وهو ما أوضحته أنت مشكورا في مثالك
فعلى هذا يكون ما حسبته بوحدة (W/W) أو (kW/kW) هو الـ COP وليس eer

أما كتالوج الشركة : Liebert Hiross
والذي تبين لي من تصفح موقعهم أنهم متخصصين في data center management and network efficiency
http://www.liebert.com/topissue_pages/top_issues.aspx?x=top_issues

فهي شركة غير متخصصة بالتكييف وليس عملها الاساسي
وعليه ولأنها خالفة أحد مراجع التكييف المعتبرة فنحن نتفق على وجود لبس لديها

أما الشركات التي يعرفها الجميع 
Carrier
تقول:
EER
Energy Efficiency Ratings (EER) measure the efficiency with which a product uses energy to function. It is calculated by dividing a product's BTU output by its wattage.
http://www.residential.carrier.com/apps/glossary.jsp?b=c#c

وشركة
Trane
تقول في أحد كتالوجاتها:
The cooling efficiency is measured in
EER but includes a Watt-per-Watt unit
of measure similar to the traditional
COP measurement.
حيث يظهر من كلامها بوضوح أن الأصل في الـ EER ان يكون بوحدة BTU/h*W وقد قدمت الشركة أيضا القيمة بوحدة W/W لتكون مشابهة لوحدة الCOP
وفي جداول نفس الكتالوج بدى واضحاً ذكر القيمتين : EER بارقام تتجاوز الـ 9
وكذلك الـ cop بأرقام تقل عن ال 5
http://www.trane.com/CPS/Uploads/Us... Source Heat Pump/WSHP-PRC016-EN_06012008.pdf

وهذا كتالوج آخر لـ Trane تذكر قيم لمنتجاتها بقيم أكبر من 9 للـ eer (يعني وحدتها BTU/hr*w) وبقيم أقل من 5 للـ COP (يعني بحسبة W/W)
http://www.trane.com/webcache/un/pa...ptac)/product/14-1011-23_1q_ptac_03012009.pdf

أشكرك على سعة صدرك 

متمنياً أن يكون ما ذكر كافي لتوضيح الاشكال

وتحياتي واعتذاري من الجميع على الاطالة


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل (الكاسر) على هذا الجهد المبارك
تقبل اجمل التحيات


----------



## mboschi (28 ديسمبر 2009)

EER : Energy Efficiency Ratio

EER = (BTU/Hr) / Watt elect 

COP : Cofficient of Performance

COP = EER / 3.413

12000BTU /Hr = 1Ton = 3.516 KW (heating

When you have EER then you can find Electrical Power (W) , this you can see in catalougs


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (12 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماهرعادل (31 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
المقصود بالمكيف 1 طن, أو 2 طن
السعة التبريدية أو السعة الحرارية
وهي تقاس ب BTU "British Thermal Unit"
و كل
- 1TON=12,000BTU
أما الطاقة الكهربائية المستهلكة
1,5 طن يستهلك حوالي 1500 واط أي حوالي 6,6 أمبير
2,0 طن يستهلك حوالي 2000 واط أي حوالي 8,7 أمبير
وقيم الاستهلاك هذه تقريبية و تختلف من مصنع تكييف لآخر
طبعا الكهرباء 2200/60/1
أرجو أن تكون الإجابة متوافقة مع الطلب
وشكرا


----------



## ماهرعادل (31 مارس 2015)

أخي شيخ الحارة المحترم 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اسمح لي بهذا التعديل "التوضيح" البسيط , على تعليقكم الكريم
________________________
السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم
طبعاً تريد حساب ​الطاقة المستهلكة و لتكن الوحدة هي كيلو وات ساعي


عليك أن تحصل على قدرة الجهاز بالكيلو وات في الساعة
ثم تضرب القدرة × عدد الساعات الكلية​
مثال : المكنسة التي ذكرتها قدرتها 1500 وات في الساعة
القدرة = 1500÷ 1000 = 1.5 كيلو وات في الساعة

و لنفرض أن المكنسة تعمل 0.5 ساعة في اليوم
الطاقة المستهلكة في يوم = 1.5 × 0.5 = 0.75 كيلو وات ساعي

الطاقة المستهلكة في شهر = 1.5 × 0.5 × 30 = 22.5 كيلو وات ساعي

و المثال يكون أوضح عندما نأخذ مكيف 2 طن مثلاَ
يعني استهلاكه تقريباً 2 كيلو وات في الساعة

 .
لنفرض أنه يعمل في اليوم 6 ساعات
الطاقة المستهلكة في يوم = 2 × 6 = 12 كيلو وات ساعي


الطاقة المستهلكة في الشهر = 2 × 6 × 30 = 360 كيلو وات ساعي
.
يعني لو كنت في السعودية و الشريحة هي سكني أول
التكلـــــــــفة = 360 × 5 هللة = 1800 هللة = 18 ريال
و هو استهلاك المكيف في الشهر .
أرجو أن يكون المثال واضحاً .
​*كيلوواط ساعي ورمزه kWh أو ك.و.س ، وهو وحدة للتعبير عن الطاقة* الكهربائية، وهي الطاقة التي تبذلها قدرة كيلوواط واحد في ساعة واحدة​أردت توضيح هذا المصطلح الكهربائي
أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت


----------



## ماهرعادل (31 مارس 2015)

أخي أبو أسامة 63 الحبيب


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ممكن أعرف كيف تم حساب
الـ eer للجهاز تساوي 9.35 وحدة حرارية بريطانية
و شكرا​


----------



## أحمد اسكيف (1 أبريل 2015)

كل 1 طن (تبريد ) بيعملو 3.516 كيلوات (تبريد)


----------

